
Fumifugium, or, The inconveniencie of the aer and smoak of London - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fumifugium
======
4cao
The pamphlet was published in 1661, yet it appears to have been largely
ignored. Pollution continued unabated and even in 1952 the Great Smog of
London [1] killed an estimated 10,000 people over the course of a couple of
days, and made another 100,000 sick.

Really makes you think what kind of warning that was ignored in 2020 will be
unearthed in the year 2311 to be considered very foretelling.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Smog_of_London](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Smog_of_London)

~~~
Razengan
> _what kind of warning that was ignored in 2020_

Did you miss how many countries handled the COVID pandemic?

Even if malicious actors weren't taking notes on how to bring human
civilization to a halt, a worse infection could easily decimate many nations.

